# Ever "caught 'em all"?



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

(If not post the closest you've gotten.)

I managed to get a hundred and twenty-something in Blue, but that's as far as I've ever gotten to the full number on any version.

EDIT: I'll let event legendaries slide ;3


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, twice!

On Red, I got them all (Including Mew, via the Mew Trick), which took bloody forever and I had to trade with my silver and someone that I hated's Blue.

Then I did on Sapphire, which took a while too.  My last one was... Zangoose I think?

...Well I didn't have Deoxys and Jirachi in that one but YEAH.

I'm almost done my Pearl's too. But my DS died and I can't finish it >:


----------



## Erif (Nov 8, 2008)

I've caught all the Sinnoh and Hoenn pokemon, except Deoxys, Darkrai, Arceus, and Shaymin... <3


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

On FireRed I have 382 of them.
I don't have Mew, Celebi, Jirachi or Deoxys.

As for the rest, I have one of each. I'm planning on migrating them all to Diamond, which is going to take a while. I'm probably just going to migrate one from every evolution line to speed things up. This Pichu is taking aaaaaaaaagggggggggeeeeeeeessss to evolve though.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 8, 2008)

I got all the D/P Pokemon and all the 1st Generation (and 2nd) in LeafGreen


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Nov 8, 2008)

I came very close in Red, but I couldn't trade with anyone.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 8, 2008)

I caught them all on Yellow and my Ruby (except the event legendaries, but I did have a Jirachi). I can't remember the last one on Ruby but on yellow it was a Raichu~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 8, 2008)

I got around 200 summod on my FireRed once or twice.


----------



## PichuK (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep. Red (including mew) and Sapphire. Crystal and Emerald are close.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 8, 2008)

My brother did on Red, but I personally never did. I contributed to his though, since I had Yellow and access to all the starters, an extra Eevee and some Pokemon he couldn't get. My sister's blue also came in handy.


----------



## Poke4ever (Nov 8, 2008)

i got really, reaaalllly close to catching em' all in my old sapphire game (with help from my older brother :p) but i brought it to school one day when i was in second grade and someone stole it. i was crying for weeks... :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> My brother did on Red, but I personally never did. I contributed to his though, since I had Yellow and access to all the starters, an extra Eevee and some Pokemon he couldn't get. My sister's blue also came in handy.


Meanie ^^ He should've traded them back so you could _all_ have the full 150 XD


----------



## Rulue (Nov 8, 2008)

Only in Blue, since I am too lazy.

Mew trick =X


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 8, 2008)

Rulue said:


> Only in Blue, since I am too lazy.
> 
> Mew trick =X


Oh yeah, I completed it on Yellow this way >_>


----------



## Autumn (Nov 9, 2008)

Ranger. 8D

Sadly, no other game because I am the most impatient person in the world and honestly can't be bothered to go around and catch them all unless I really feel like it.

Like right now where I'm working on getting everything in Mystery Dungeon 2.


----------



## Jester (Nov 9, 2008)

I got up to 149 on my fire red. One failed pokemon... MAGMAR! ARGH!!! -Stabs it repeatedly-


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got up to about 300 in emerald...I think.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 9, 2008)

I caught all 150 in LeafGreen ...

And all I get is a diploma. D:


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 9, 2008)

i haven't caught them all, but I just need to see Milotic in Pearl to complete the Sinnoh dex.

I'm close to getting them all in Yellow. I got mew from a glitch in my brother's silver game which made it go haywire. His mewtwo turned into a lvl 100 Charmander (with pokerus )is marill into mew (which i then cloned like 5 times) and loads of other pokemon into random pokemon. theres like 50 (exagerated) lvl 100 dittos. its awesome, coz if i cvant get a pokemon on yellow, i can get it off Pokemon stadium


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 9, 2008)

No. Too lazy to do so.


----------



## Icalasari (Nov 9, 2008)

Came close on Fire Red, but I managed it on Pearl, excluding Shaymin (Yes, I even got a (hacked) Arceus)


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 9, 2008)

I caught every Pokémon (including Mew) except for Hitmonlee in my Blue version back in the day. I'm still amazed by the fact that at least ten of my friends all preferred Hitmonchan to Hitmonlee.


----------



## geobz (Nov 9, 2008)

I got everything except Darkrai and Arceus on my old Pearl game. (I never cheated, but I had a friend who did and a got all the data from him)


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got 490 in my Diamond, thanks to migration, friends, and other stuff.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 9, 2008)

All 151 on Blue without the Mew Trick or cheating; I got an official Mew from an event waaaay back in the day.

Um and all 200 in the Hoenn Dex in Ruby and Emerald, all 151 in Diamond's Sinnoh Dex. I haven't been in the mood to try for all 251/386/493. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 9, 2008)

No, I could never trade with anybody so I didn't see the point. D:


----------



## S.K (Nov 9, 2008)

In D/P and Gold/Silver


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Nov 9, 2008)

I got all the pokemon you can get in blue without trading...except Tauros.  I've hated the thing ever since:angry:


----------



## @lex (Nov 9, 2008)

I did it in Gold and Diamond... 251 and 491 respectively. I tried to do it in Emerald, but Diamond was released before I managed to get so far. Migrating everything in Emerald helped a lot, though :3

And obviously, I still lack Shaymin and Arceus... but just you wait ;)


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 9, 2008)

I've done it three times now, as of yesterday. :D First was Yellow, which I completed with 150 after some trading with my own Gold and Crystal as well as with my cousin; I'm not sure whether I'd traded a Mew Tricked Mew over by the time my save got deleted. Then I also completed it on Gold, first with 250 (one being a Celebi of dubious origin that I got from my cousin and he got from a friend) and then with 251 once I'd gotten a Mew Tricked Mew from my second Yellow version. Finally, yesterday I completed it on Diamond with 492 (with a couple of hacked event legendaries) after a few months of effort including personally training and evolving nearly every Pokémon I had without the bait-and-switch trick. Today I got a back-and-forth hacked Shaymin just for the sake of completion, bringing it to 493.


----------



## Mercury (Nov 9, 2008)

I got 150 on LeafGreen. My sister got me Dragonite when she was ill one day. I'd been trying to get it for ages, and I'd finally completed it. I restarted my file since then.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 9, 2008)

Event Pokemon aside, Red twice, Silver, Crystal thrice, Ruby, Emerald twice, and FireRed.

Aww yeah.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2008)

On Blue, Yellow, Crystal and I got all 200 Hoennables in Ruby and all the original 150 in FireRed.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Nov 9, 2008)

I've gotten 150~ in Crystal and have gotten no further in any other game :(


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 10, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I've done it three times now, as of yesterday. :D First was Yellow, which I completed with 150 after some trading with my own Gold and Crystal as well as with my cousin; I'm not sure whether I'd traded a Mew Tricked Mew over by the time my save got deleted. Then I also completed it on Gold, first with 250 (one being a Celebi of dubious origin that I got from my cousin and he got from a friend) and then with 251 once I'd gotten a Mew Tricked Mew from my second Yellow version. Finally, yesterday I completed it on Diamond with 492 (with a couple of hacked event legendaries) after a few months of effort including personally training and evolving nearly every Pokémon I had without the bait-and-switch trick. Today I got a back-and-forth hacked Shaymin just for the sake of completion, bringing it to 493.


Wow, congrats Butterfree, you officially win this thread XD


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 10, 2008)

I got pretty close in Red or Blue (can't remember which); this was long before the Mew trick was discovered, though, and I can't remember if I stopped at 150 or if I Gamesharked a Mew and got all 151.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 10, 2008)

Came close on Blue. Nobody had a Hitmonlee to trade me.


----------



## Taliax (Nov 13, 2008)

I completed the Hoenn dex on Emerald, but that's it. Gorebyss was my last pokemon.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 13, 2008)

My last were Persian (Yellow), Tauros (Blue), Octillery (Crystal), Miltoic (Ruby) and Chansey (FireRed). I always remember them for some reason. X3


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 13, 2008)

On Yellow, I'm fairly sure my last was Weezing, and I think it was Kabutops on Gold. On Diamond, it was Groudon, which I got from my own Emerald after miraculously catching it at almost full health with an Ultra Ball after it used Rest (my Pokémon were all around level 45).


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 16, 2008)

I have all the Hoenn pokémon apart from Latias and Jirachi on Ruby, and I think including my brother's we have nearly all of the 3rd Gen pokémon.
Shame Kyogre and Milotic are only in my dex from data trades.
Now all I need to do is finish Emerald


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahh... I still have my Red version. The last Pokemon I needed was a Tauros (not counting Mew). God, I went crazy for over a week in the Safari Zone. I remember that I'd heard somewhere thay going to the Pokedex and repeating the cry function like 10 times was supposed to make that pokemon more likely to show up, so I kept doing that between every battle hoping for a Tauros. It really didn't work, obviously. I did get the Tauros eventually though.

Oh! And then, one day at a bowling alley, I remember I overheard a kid yell "I'll trade a Mew to anyone who can give me an Electabuzz!" Lucky for me, I was the only kid in that group who had completed the Pokedex and had an Eelctabuzz. And now I still have that Mew. From like... 10 years ago now? <3

Lesse... I also completed Ruby, and nearly Leaf Green, before all my 3rd Gen. games mysteriously vanished.

And currently... I only need a Lunatone to complete my Diamond (Okay, so I hacked the event items for Arceus, etc, I still /caught/ them manually. >.>  I don't use them anyway, it's for the data.) The most frustrating part is... I have a Shiny Lunatone on my Pearl Version from the gts, and I can't trade it over. >.<


----------



## Bk_Enteimon (Nov 20, 2008)

NO.

AND I'M MAD ABOUT IT.

*fails*

It's those darn Eevee Evolutions that get me!

I only recently learned about the Ditto thing... *fails harder*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 23, 2008)

I caught all the Hoenn Pokemon in Emerald.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Nov 24, 2008)

hahaha... I wish. I have 485 on my Pearl cart... but no Magmortar. Curse my lack of WiFi! Stupid parents passwording it... Now I'll never be able to complete it, since I can't trade to get one. Add the fact that I can't even GET a magmarizer, due to complete lack of Leaf Green... (The only third gen game i don't have.)

:sobs:


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Nov 26, 2008)

I once got 150 on Yellow, then got someone to trade me a cloned Mew... so yes.

Just too many Pokemon on the newer games though...


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 28, 2008)

I managed to get 151 pokemon on Red ages ago and caught them all manually. I had all the 150 and wanted Mew, so I could trade it onto my Silver, so I looked on the internet and found out the glitch to get it. Once I had it I traded it to Silver and cloned it so I could have one on Red and one on Silver.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

In LeafGreen I completed the Kanto 'dex, all 151 no cheats :sunglasses:.
I also completed the Hoenn 'dex  in Emerald (including Jirachi and Deoxys) no cheats !


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 17, 2009)

Recently got an official Movie Shaymin, so now my Pokedex is 100% complete ^^

And the contests... And the main story...

...Man, I made Pearl boring ;.;


----------



## Amadeus Windfall (Feb 17, 2009)

No; I don't think I've ever even tried. My approach has always been that I'd rather train up a few I like than go around catching everything, so I always preferred just restarting. Who knows, maybe on my Pearl I might decide to try it one day, since I'm keeping that save, but otherwise I don't really care.


----------



## Objection! (Feb 17, 2009)

I got all of them on Leaf Green, damn I loved that game, so addicted.


----------



## Ninjabait (Feb 17, 2009)

Coming very close in Diamond (events included), I now have the Kanto Dex complete on FR if that counts.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope I'm actually able to complete a Pokédex of mine someday. :/ I have two GBASPs with my sister's and two DSes with my sister's in addition to a link cable that works on both GBA and GB(C) games, and the only games I'm missing (including my sis's LeafGreen) are Red, Silver and Sapphire. According to Bulbapedia, the only G/S/C version exclusive I actually need Silver for is Vulpix, and that... is available in my Blue. Gold and Crystal also probably provide the Red exclusives for my Blue.

In FireRed I actually have at least the basic evolution of every Kanto Pokémon available in FR with the exception of Porygon, Liciktung, Jynx, Farfetch'd and Mr. Mime, so I might actually be able to complete it sometime in the future! :o

... and now I feel so ashaaaaaamed that I haven't ever finished a Pokédex. 8D8


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 17, 2009)

Why yes, I have caught all 150 in D/P alone, catching the remaining 386 is a different story.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 22, 2009)

I filled the Hoenn dex in Emerald. I had to borrow my friend's GBA, of course, and "borrow" some Pokemon from her Sapphire version, but it was worth it.


----------



## Greenumbreon (Feb 22, 2009)

I finished my pokedex (all 151) in Red and Yellow, with the wonderful help of the mew glitch.
And in Ranger.
And then in Emerald, simply for the sake of getting myself a cyndaquil. I actually got my Saphire entirely for getting a lunatone, 'cause no one I knew had Saphire. Then Saphire was stolen before I could get the chance to trade. :dead: Then one day, when I was at some random camping ground, with my friend Typhloise, we met some random kid who happened to have Saphire. Damn lucky there. So I finally managed to get a lunatone and complete my Emerald Dex.
I'd complete my National Dex in Diamond, but I'm not in the mood, dammit. I'll do it in Platinum once I get it.

But it's just not worth completing the pokedex in any game but Emerald, 'cause you get a Johto starter. But that's it.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 22, 2009)

only in my yellow and red games because it's the easiest and most of the time i just fill my rby pokedexes up with stored n64 pokemon from old game saves


----------



## Jetx (Feb 22, 2009)

I completed the Hoenn Dex once... Normally I don't bother trying because I'll never get those stupid event Pokémon.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 22, 2009)

I've caught 448 on Diamond so far.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Feb 23, 2009)

On Crystal I was missing only Mew, Celebi, Kabuto, and Kabutops.

I managed to fill the Pokédex on Sapphire, using Action Replay in some instances. On Fire Red I have about 50 to go.


----------



## Otacon (Mar 4, 2009)

Catching them ALL is nearly impossible. But I give a strong Kudos to those who managed it!


----------



## Aura Cobalt (Mar 4, 2009)

I have gotten them all legitimently and completed my National Dex in Diamond/Pearl except for Jirachi and of course Arceus.
(I was even so obsessed as to fill up my PC by having one of every Pokemon)


----------



## Kabigon (Mar 12, 2009)

I was stuck at my Grandmothers houes with my only companion as two gameboy sp's, a link cable, and firered and leafgreen.

CHANSEY IS SO GAY.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Apr 28, 2009)

I got them all on Pokemon Silver. And after years of having them all, my cartridge broke, and Mike knows all about this... =D


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 28, 2009)

I've never even gotten close (the best I've done was getting around 90 in Blue). My parents restrict my playing, and I don't really know many people who will trade with me, so...meh. When I'm eighteen I'll probably make up for lost time.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 30, 2009)

crazyrockboy said:


> I got them all on Pokemon Silver. And after years of having them all, my cartridge broke, and Mike knows all about this... =D


...you threw the cartridge across the library, expecting this to cause it to work.


----------



## mehwmew (Apr 30, 2009)

Blue, Silver, Crystal, Leafgreen,Firered, Diamond. 
all except the ovbious exceptios....mew in silver n crystal and arceus in diamond and i think i forgot a shelder in blue lols...i got it now tho


----------



## Lollicat (Apr 30, 2009)

Yup.

On LeafGreen.

I was disappointed with the Diploma, I thought that you should be able to give it to a Pokemon and do something special. xD Actually, my friend told me that if you let a Pokemon hold the Diploma, it will grow to level 100. Yeah, right. >> My last Pokemon was actually Tentacool. xD I had caught a Tentacruel, but never a Tentacool.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 30, 2009)

On Red, I had every Pokemon except Kabuto and Kabutops. >.>

That was the closest I got.


----------



## sankatu (May 2, 2009)

I did


----------



## HANTASTIC! (May 3, 2009)

well, i guess you can say i came close, but i usually give up when i have to start trading to evolve, or trying to get the pokemon you can't find in the game.


----------



## fnph (May 4, 2009)

I caught them all on Leaf Green except for Deoxys, Mew and Celebi.
I'm so, so close on Pearl. I've got everything except Arceus and Porygon-Z, which, by rights, I should have. A very evil person refused to trade back and now I'm stuck with no dubious disc.


----------



## HANTASTIC! (May 4, 2009)

arceus is going to be fun to get... by the time it's released in the US, they're going to be at like Pokemon: Plutonium and diamond/platinum/pearl will be reduced to mere insignificant memories. T-T


----------



## UnderFire (May 25, 2009)

In my Daimond I have seen 284 pokemon


----------



## Ramsie (May 29, 2009)

I have never completed a Pokedex. I could conceivably do it on Red, Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver, and Crystal. (Well, maybe not Silver as I'm not sure it holds a saved file...) And I could on Platinum, Diamond, and Pearl due to having Wifi. But as I am lazy this does not seen likely.

But now I am considering doing it. Just for fun.


----------



## Charizard Morph (May 29, 2009)

Er, well, do both ranger games count? Twice?

Um, lesee, i almost have them all in Ruby, but i've given up trying to collect them all in any of the games. Hoever, if there is a pokemon i want i will go after it obsessivly for hours to days on end trying to get it.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 30, 2009)

The closest I ever got was 394 in Diamond.


----------



## Claudster (May 31, 2009)

Never came close. I always got bored then restarted


----------



## Sandslasher (May 31, 2009)

Nah,it just got really boring so i quit. I got fairly close
to it though .Caught:282, whichis more then half.


----------



## Amaguq (Jun 1, 2009)

As of yet I have never caught every single Pokemon. I am trying in my Platinum, but I'm still FAR from the finish line.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 1, 2009)

151 in Red, though my friend's cheating device came in handy when it came to catching Mew. I've never completed a dex since.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 1, 2009)

All of the Hoenn dex in Emerald, woo for getting Cynda legit!

Uh, at 412 seen in diamond, and 3 hundred something in plat seen.

Had all 150 in LG, but there's no reward for being a dork... T_T


----------



## Espeonrules (Jun 7, 2009)

In Emerald, I succesfully finished the Hoenn pokedex with my last Pokemon being Heracross. Currently trying to finish the National.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been close twice... on Sapphire I had I think about 180ish (missing some, but not all, of the Ruby-exclusives) before I migrated them all to Pearl and restarted.

And on Pearl I have 440ish which, admittedly, isn't THAT close but it's getting up there. I have all the Kanto and Hoenn Pokemon except the Ruby and FR exclusives and Mew. And I'm missing a ton of Johto/Sinnoh evolutions and exclusives. I need to go through Colosseum so I can get those into Pearl. That's the biggest part of what I'm missing.

EDIT... 17 days later: Stupid stupid me. Max in the Hoenn dex is 200, not 400. Somebody hasn't played Sapphire since then. XD


----------



## Ho-oh's Wings (Jun 27, 2009)

No although I did complete the Hohen dex


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 27, 2009)

I Know a guy who has 300 something on his emerald.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Jun 27, 2009)

No, never. The closest was the Sapphire file I accidently deleted. I had 196 seen and 195 caught. I was very proud of that file. I needed Treeko, Latios, and three Ruby exclusives as I remember.

I think I may have gotten 151 on a very old Red file... but seeing as I recently restarted, I have no idea. 

Oh, I just remembered my current Pearl file. If I beat Cynthia, I'll get the National Dex. Another reason to hate her; she and the Elites are the only thing in my way of getting the National Dex and Pal Park!

...I'm currently in the hundreds on Pearl and Sapphire, but I have a way to go on Red and Platinum.


----------



## mamoswinevselectivire (Jun 30, 2009)

I have all in diamond except legendaries and starters from other regions


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 30, 2009)

Decked out Red and Sapphire.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 1, 2009)

In my fired i had all kanto+ Jhoto pokemo except mew and celebi
And i had around 75% of hoenn spiecies I did have deoxys but not jirachi


----------



## RubyPikachu (Jul 3, 2009)

On Diamond, I'm far from that - heck, I don't even have the National Dex! I've seen almost all of the Sinnoh Dex ones, though.


----------



## Pissy Poss (Jul 3, 2009)

This thread is the god awful spawn of shit filled public toilets.

*lock*


----------



## Coolio (Jul 5, 2009)

I was just a few pokemon away on Ruby


----------



## Skylands (Jul 6, 2009)

I caught all the Pokemon on Blue and Emerald version fair and square. But as for Diamond and Platinum, I used an Action Replay, which is cheating and does not count, obviously.


----------



## TheMagician (Jul 9, 2009)

The closest I ever came to completing a Pokedex was back in the Silver Version. Around 230 I think.

But guess what happened next?

*Drumroll*

The battery died and I lost everything! Beautiful, no?


----------



## xkze (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never caught 'em all
and I am not ashamed


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 15, 2009)

Through a combination of honest catching and training, trading with my Yellow version, and several runs through the Mew Glitch, I caught every Pokemon possible without a Gameshark on my Blue cart, even all the possible glitches. But that file is gone now. I was so devastated that I didn't own a GB Printer...I wanted my diploma dammit!


----------

